# Resonator Delete?



## sgentile787 (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking for some input here.. I have a cracked resonator, was wondering if throwing in a straight pipe would cause any issues with inspection. Also would this hurt or boost performance until i get my new catback?


----------



## sgentile787 (Feb 4, 2010)

^


----------



## sgentile787 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## sgentile787 (Feb 4, 2010)

^


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It would help if we knew what kind of inspection you were talking about...


----------



## sgentile787 (Feb 4, 2010)

O_o said:


> It would help if we knew what kind of inspection you were talking about...


 For emissions I would guess? idk.. NJ State Vehicle Inspection so I can legally drive the car after August 31


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't see how it could fail a sniffer test or readiness test, but I do see how it could fail on visual inspection. It's going to be louder, so they might assume you have a leak, which is usually an automatic fail. Then again, I don't know what the rules and standards are in NJ. Your MOT (or DMV, or whatever you call it) does though... 

As for performance, I would be very surprised if you noticed anything.


----------



## sgentile787 (Feb 4, 2010)

O_o said:


> I don't see how it could fail a sniffer test or readiness test, but I do see how it could fail on visual inspection. It's going to be louder, so they might assume you have a leak, which is usually an automatic fail. Then again, I don't know what the rules and standards are in NJ. Your MOT (or DMV, or whatever you call it) does though...
> 
> As for performance, I would be very surprised if you noticed anything.


 So if it were louder due to an aftermarket setup they understand, but louder due to a random pipe welded onto my exhaust, might be fishy? haha. understood..


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

sgentile787 said:


> So if it were louder due to an aftermarket setup they understand, but louder due to a random pipe welded onto my exhaust, might be fishy? haha. understood..


 They are not always understanding when it comes to aftermarket exhausts, either. Like I said though, I don't know NJ's standards from Taylor ham on a hard roll. Ayyyyy-oooooh!


----------



## sgentile787 (Feb 4, 2010)

O_o said:


> They are not always understanding when it comes to aftermarket exhausts, either. Like I said though, I don't know NJ's standards from Taylor ham on a hard roll. Ayyyyy-oooooh!


 hahaha


----------

